# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Hand sanitiser

## joynz

Just popped into the new Sydney Tools shop in Moorabbin, Melbourne because they had a sign advertising bulk hand sanitiser (and you can bring in refillable bottles). 
They are charging $6 per 100ml.  
That seems a bit pricey.  Or is that a standard price for sanitiser these days?

----------


## plum

It's probably a standard price nowadays. I use to in the past pre corona, purchase a 975 ml container from Aldi for 10 bucks.

----------


## joynz

I got 60ml from Coles for about $3 the other day.

----------


## Marc

The $2 dollar shops are selling 500cc bottles for $29. Petrol stations 250cc for $20. You have to look around.  
Just like toilet paper, (conceded only the expensive brands) seem to last longer on the shelves, spaghetti and sanitising stuff is slowly coming back. There is only so much you can stuff under your bed I suppose. 
I have given up going to Aldi for now. They seem to be chronically understocked and missing the same items. I believe they hit a hurdle with their suppliers. They are either from China or are selling to someone who pays more. 
Coles it is for me from now on. At least their staff make genuine attempts at ... customer service ... a real novelty.

----------


## phild01

Went past some today for $25, looked like 500ml. Personally I could not be bothered with it, just use my normal handwash which has been off the shelves for many weeks now. It was on special before the hoarding and I bought two but now almost down to one.

----------


## Moondog55

It's funny but I only use hand sanitiser when I don't have time to properly wash my hands or water is in very short supply and so far the couple of bars of soap look like lasting until the end of the month

----------


## cyclic

Ha Ha Ha this bloke should be selling cheap soon  https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/coron...ocid=ACERDHP17

----------


## METRIX

> Ha Ha Ha this bloke should be selling cheap soon  https://www.msn.com/en-au/news/coron...ocid=ACERDHP17

  Sucked into this guy and his "team" these are the ones who caused the problem, and now cry poor, bad luck I say, you bought it with the intentions to sell it at an extortion price, so you keep it.
Good on the outlet for refusing to return it, I believe woollies and coles have the same policy.

----------


## METRIX

> Went past some today for $25, looked like 500ml. Personally I could not be bothered with it, just use my normal handwash which has been off the shelves for many weeks now. It was on special before the hoarding and I bought two but now almost down to one.

  I have plenty of pump soap, from previous bulk buys on Catch of the day, I have now gone back to bar soap after many years of pump soap, it not only lathers up better and quicker, it lasts a hell of a lot longer, and at a fraction  the price of a pump soap. 
Had some pears soap bars (the ones you can see through), and didn't like using them in the shower, can't remember why, but it was similar story to Dove, just didn't like it.
So they ended up in a box a few years ago, found that box a when moving and now using the pears as hand washing soap, it's actually really good, after a few weeks the bar has hardly shrunk. 
I guess you just get used to using an inferior product that cost's more, go back to old school and see the difference.
Woolies still doesn't seem to have any soap in stock, bars or pump, but chemist warehouses mostly have it.

----------


## METRIX

> It's funny but I only use hand sanitiser when I don't have time to properly wash my hands or water is in very short supply and so far the couple of bars of soap look like lasting until the end of the month

  I carry a small container in the car nowadays (never used to) and fill it from a larger container at home, and only use it if I have been to somewhere like Bunnings etc and have been touching trolleys etc.

----------


## phild01

> Had some pears soap bars (the ones you can see through), and didn't like using them in the shower, can't remember why,

  I stopped using same as soap scums up the glass. I have 2 cakes of the translucent pears soap from a 3 pack about 5 years ago. Might put one on the basin.

----------


## Marc

> I carry a small container in the car nowadays (never used to) and fill it from a larger container at home, and only use it if I have been to somewhere like Bunnings etc and have been touching trolleys etc.

  I do the same. Plus I have a box of disposable gloves to pump fuel or push the trolley. Both are the most contaminated places to touch. 
As for using soap instead of ethanol jelly, unfortunately I don't have running water in my car.

----------


## METRIX

> I stopped using same as soap scums up the glass. I have 2 cakes of the translucent pears soap from a 3 pack about 5 years ago. Might put one on the basin.

  Definitely give it a go, it lathers up in about 5 seconds, you won;t go back to pump's 
Speaking of soap scum, this house has a frame-less shower and has what appears to be soap scum on the glass, but I cannot get it off.
I have tried all the usual cleaners, even tried razor blading it off but doesn't seem to remove it, the rental prior to this house had the same problem. 
Even found some special glass polisher made by Simple which was meant to remove everything and it didn;t remove it. 
Any ideas how to clean it up, it's obviously soap scum but like it's eaten into the surface of the glass.

----------


## Marc

Try oxalic acid. You can buy the powder from Diggers, hull cleaner from BCF, or CLR at ... I think most places  :Smilie:

----------


## joynz

I had never bought hand wash before (think it’s a really wasteful product - all those plastic bottles and it’s mostly water).   
But I  got some a recently just for something different. 
Actually, the first bottle of liquid soap I bought from Aldi (the only one left on the shelf) was salted caramel fragrance.  It was really disgusting. I kept thinking I’d get used to it but felt like vomiting every time.  Returned it.  
Since then, I’ve been using this really nice, cheap Aldi soap which is scented with lemon grass and ginger.  Really like the smell.

----------


## Marc

Hand sanitiser is not mostly water. In fact you can make your own if you can buy ethanol 80 or 90%
It's ethanol and methylcellulose as thickener.

----------


## phild01

> Definitely give it a go, it lathers up in about 5 seconds, you won;t go back to pump's 
> Speaking of soap scum, this house has a frame-less shower and has what appears to be soap scum on the glass, but I cannot get it off.
> I have tried all the usual cleaners, even tried razor blading it off but doesn't seem to remove it, the rental prior to this house had the same problem. 
> Even found some special glass polisher made by Simple which was meant to remove everything and it didn;t remove it. 
> Any ideas how to clean it up, it's obviously soap scum but like it's eaten into the surface of the glass.

  I had a similar situation and I thought the glass was de-laminating but found out it is tempered when I spoke to the manufacturers help lady. She suggested something you Metrix spoke of quite some time ago. The magic eraser which I had and it worked.

----------


## METRIX

> I had never bought hand wash before (think it’s a really wasteful product - all those plastic bottles and it’s mostly water).   
> But I  got some a recently just for something different. 
> Actually, the first bottle of liquid soap I bought from Aldi (the only one left on the shelf) was salted caramel fragrance.  It was really disgusting. I kept thinking I’d get used to it but felt like vomiting every time.  Returned it.  
> Since then, I’ve been using this really nice, cheap Aldi soap which is scented with lemon grass and ginger.  Really like the smell.

  Yeah, I don't really shop at Aldi, but have bought some things like you mentioned and not had much luck, usually use brand name chap sticks, saw some at Aldi, Australian made smelt ok, used them and the same problem they tasted like vomit after applying them. 
Also found their cheap washing up liquid is next to useless, hardly bubbles up, and doesn't work well, the ones from Woolies, Australian Made Eco type brands are about the same price and work really well. 
I think the manufacturer uses cheap scent's, I was watching some documentaries on scent's used in perfumes etc, and it's amazing the price difference between a "real" scent and a chemically manufactured version, the manufactured version is meant to be identical, but blind tests using highly trained perfumeries (people trained to have a super sensitive sense of smell)  :Smilie: , they could pick the chemical versions instantly every time. 
The funny thing was their instant reactions and how repulsive they were when a manufactured version was presented to them.

----------


## METRIX

> I had a similar situation and I thought the glass was de-laminating but found out it is tempered when I spoke to the manufacturers help lady. She suggested something you Metrix spoke of quite some time ago. The magic eraser which I had and it worked.

  Didn't think about that, will give it a go there are some under the sink, they really are a Magic product  :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Anyone remember Swarfega?  
We used to have a drum of it with a rod in it. Lasted for ages.

----------


## phild01

> Anyone remember Swarfega?  
> We used to have a drum of it with a rod in it. Lasted for ages.

  I do, was it a green sludge in a square pump bottle.

----------


## Bedford

> Anyone remember Swarfega?

  Yep green stuff, worked well but I can still smell it from the last time I used it 40 years ago! :Biggrin:

----------


## phild01

There it is:

----------


## METRIX

> Just popped into the new Sydney Tools shop in Moorabbin, Melbourne because they had a sign advertising bulk hand sanitiser (and you can bring in refillable bottles). 
> They are charging $6 per 100ml.  
> That seems a bit pricey.  Or is that a standard price for sanitiser these days?

  This is just another way for SydneyTools to make money, you wouldn't buy this from them as they are not offering any discounts such as 1000L they want $24,000, that works out at $24.99 per litre, this is the same price every "retailer" is selling it for.
Even their larger 15 L versions which are up to $599 are overpriced, if you were looking at larger sized containers you would be sourcing these from suppliers not retailers. 
Could you image how lucrative it would be for an unscrupulous employee if they saw 15L versions of liquid gold turn up at the dock ? 
Also they are trying to cash in on N95 masks they have 10 Pack disposable versions for $79 and $99

----------


## joynz

Yeah - and those masks don’t even have respirators.  That type of flat fold mask usually works out around $3-&4 each in a pack of 3.

----------


## Marc

> Yeah - and those masks don’t even have respirators ...

  On the subject of face mask with and without a valve ... there are test and studies about the air quality inside and outside the mask with most conclusions leaning towards the valved masks being "better" 
However such quick conclusions should be challenged. What is "better?" 
To begin with, the valve does not add filtration efficiency to the mask, in fact it takes away from it. A valve is built in to make exhaling easier and reduce condensation inside the mask. If you ever used a face mask for prolonged period of time whilst doing any type of physical activity you will know how it makes breathing harder. A valve helps. Condensation is also a factor. The fibres swell and get tighter and breathing gets harder. 
Yet you can easily understand that your exhalation goes out the valve unfiltered, so the others are not protected if you have the virus. 
The valved masks rate high because they are made better with multiple layers. That and the valve makes them dearer and unlikely for the wearer to toss them at the end of the day.  
A much more practical and effective mask that protects all, not only the wearer, is a disposable one with no valve and triple layer usually called a surgical mask. Best surgical mask is not the pleated usually sky blue one, but the "duckbill" that has two rubber strings that go all the way around the head. The one with rubber around your ears end up hurting your ears after using them for a few hours. THe duckbill mask also has a better metal strip to seal around the nose. The pleated one has a very weak wire that loosens after a while and stops sealing.

----------


## Moondog55

> I carry a small container in the car nowadays (never used to) and fill it from a larger container at home, and only use it if I have been to somewhere like Bunnings etc and have been touching trolleys etc.

  Same here but more the toilets on the freeways

----------


## joynz

> On the subject of face mask with and without a valve ... there are test and studies about the air quality inside and outside the mask with most conclusions leaning towards the valved masks being "better" 
> However such quick conclusions should be challenged. What is "better?" 
> To begin with, the valve does not add filtration efficiency to the mask, in fact it takes away from it. A valve is built in to make exhaling easier and reduce condensation inside the mask. If you ever used a face mask for prolonged period of time whilst doing any type of physical activity you will know how it makes breathing harder. A valve helps. Condensation is also a factor. The fibres swell and get tighter and breathing gets harder. 
> Yet you can easily understand that your exhalation goes out the valve unfiltered, so the others are not protected if you have the virus. 
> The valved masks rate high because they are made better with multiple layers. That and the valve makes them dearer and unlikely for the wearer to toss them at the end of the day.  
> A much more practical and effective mask that protects all, not only the wearer, is a disposable one with no valve and triple layer usually called a surgical mask. Best surgical mask is not the pleated usually sky blue one, but the "duckbill" that has two rubber strings that go all the way around the head. The one with rubber around your ears end up hurting your ears after using them for a few hours. THe duckbill mask also has a better metal strip to seal around the nose. The pleated one has a very weak wire that loosens after a while and stops sealing.

  Very good point about the valve masks not protecting others!

----------


## Bros

> I carry a small container in the car nowadays (never used to) and fill it from a larger container at home, and only use it if I have been to somewhere like Bunnings etc and have been touching trolleys etc.

  What did you do before? 
I have never used hand sanitiser. I use soap and water before meals and after the toilet. 
Every time we go overseas I buy a bottle of sanitiser but never use it and I have number of bottles here.

----------


## METRIX

> What did you do before? 
> I have never used hand sanitiser. I use soap and water before meals and after the toilet. 
> Every time we go overseas I buy a bottle of sanitiser but never use it and I have number of bottles here.

  I never carried it until recently and it's only just for things like trolleys etc that you don't know who is touching and because it's such an easy way to catch corona from others sneezing / coughing then touching things.
I always just wash hands under a garden tap, no soap just water usually to wipe off dirt and stuff like cement etc, soap is a luxury when you work outdoors  :Smilie:  
If I have been using treated timbers I will always wash with soap / water before eating.
If I had to use a toilet always used soap and water, before meals working outdoors again just water have survived so far  :Smilie:  
Sounds like your a Sanitiser Hoarder  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bros

> Sounds like your a Sanitiser Hoarder

  Not by design.

----------


## METRIX

> I stopped using same as soap scums up the glass. I have 2 cakes of the translucent pears soap from a 3 pack about 5 years ago. Might put one on the basin.

  Did you try it out ?

----------


## phild01

Ha, forgot about this but my foaming soap is nearly run out. I use to  use the pears soap all the time for my shower and I do like it but then discovered the shower wash stuff and there is no scum build up on the glass. Cake soap is nice but makes a mess of the glass.

----------

